# Whos an IH fan?



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

never owned one, quite honestly never wanted to own one...but the farming side of me and my buddies business is really going to pick up this summer so we need another tractor...just bought a full line of NH hay equipment (haybine, kicker baler, 2 wagons, rake, 4 star tedder) and we need another tractor to pull the baler or fully loaded wagons because the 4700 has really been abused lately with doing work that a much larger tractor should do. Anyway the price was right on this rig, all it needs is a paint job which it will get in the spring. It has a M&W turbo on it which is an added perk.

anyway here it is...any other IH guys in here?


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

heres the other 2 it will join...green power


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

before any one asks the oil on the IH is from a oil cooler line i blew when i was testing it out...haha...hopefully this will be the only problem i have with it, and the dealer is fixing this before i take delivery this thursday


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

The 86 series IH tractors are great! My uncles had a bunch of them for many years til they retired! They had an 886 like that only with a cab, I know when it was sold at auction it had over 15,000 hours on the original engine!


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

IH are just fine but for the size a good old 4020 is hard to beat. I spent several years behind a 4020 baling hay. They are just super dependable tractors & good all around size wise


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

we are running a 4020 now. I was really in the market for a good 3020 but this one came along. We will chisel with the 4020 still (or atleast until i get front weights put on the IH) but the IH will be used to pull our 12 foot disk. I am pretty excited to get this thing in the field and see what she can do


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

is it a 436 motor? my neighbor has one with between 15 and 20k hours on it with just one rebuild.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

isn't this a few more HP than a 4020?


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

its the D-360 motor i believe...it may even be a completely different motor dropped in there because the turbo kind of has me wondering. I am going to have to look and try and find the serial number on the engine block so i can do some more investigating. If this does in fact have the D360 in it then it comes in around 90hp (without the turbo). Our 4020 is turned up so it is probably putting out just a hair over 100hp (96hp stock)...the IH has a 5.9L where as the 4020 is 6.6L. It will be interesting to see which tractor has more balls. The IH weighs more then the 4020 also by about 2000 pounds. Maybe we will have to hook them ass to ass with a chain and see who comes out on top


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Is those are diesel engine? It hard to see but I sure it is diesel.


I do like IH it heavy duty farm tractor they make it. wesport


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

yea its a diesel


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

It should be a really good tractor, we had quite a few when I was growing up. The only problems we had were the with TA's.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

we see a lot of IH's around here at the tractor pulls...i think you should turn it into a unlimted super stock....you probably have four extra turbos laying around!!


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

thats actually one of the first things that crossed my mind when i saw this...how easy it is to modify this...depends how this summer treats us money wise...it make be getting a second turbo..who knows..haha


----------



## ABM (Mar 9, 2003)

Those 86 series are a great tractor. I spent countless hours running a 1086 around the farm growing up. I would agree that the torque amplifier is about the only part of these machines that can give you problems. We had to replace our TA and it's a real pain because the rear has to be split to do the work.

I'd say that just going by the manufacturers hp numbers an IH machine will out work the Deere any day of the week. I think the IH tractors are derated when reporting power numbers. We had both colors and the Deeres had nicer controls and interiors but the IH's are a good machine as well.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

oh great now red tractors...nah j/k....never ran a 866 but i did run a 1066 hauling ***** a couple times this summer. didnt push her to her limits but she ran smooth. it was a 76 or 77 i cant remember


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

this one is a 1980...Tom i'm going to get it this Thursday...you will probably be able to here it at your shop when i fire this thing up and back it off the trailer...shes loud with no muffler and an aftermarket turbo.


----------



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

If it's not RED leave it in the shed!!! they are great tractors. My old boss had one with 23k hours on its original motor the trany finally went out. with a few mods they will scream and sound great.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

dirt digger;501763 said:


> this one is a 1980...Tom i'm going to get it this Thursday...you will probably be able to here it at your shop when i fire this thing up and back it off the trailer...shes loud with no muffler and an aftermarket turbo.


im ready


----------



## mmaddox (Dec 13, 2006)

4020 and the 806 were about the same, after the 06 series came the 56, 66, and then the 86's. T/A's (torque amplifier) do tend to be a problem, mostly from mis-use. Don't use it, no problems and you have no power shift, as most 4020's don't either. The ones that do have the same issues with repairs. The IH's also has a problem with the shift linkage not being real smooth, but there is an affordable update kit for them. Some are hard to start when cold/cool, glow plugs tend to be needed, and they do need regular replacement, but are easy. The turbo makes me wonder about it's previous treatment/use, might want to do an oil sample on the engine and rear end.


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

Here is my Dad's IHC....same roots


----------



## occ3377 (Dec 5, 2007)

IH all the way


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

mounted lights and a rotator on it


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

nice, an old western heavyweight would look good on there


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Awesome tractor, I hope to be driving them one day. Never driven one of those, but was a "co-pilot" while retrieving full hay wagons for a day over the summer, that was fun.


----------

